
Winston Churchill’s Closest Confidant - apollinaire
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/winston-churchills-closest-confidant
======
olivermarks
slight digression but great book on Churchill: No More Champagne: Churchill
and His Money

[https://www.amazon.com/No-More-Champagne-Churchill-
Money/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/No-More-Champagne-Churchill-
Money/dp/1250071267)

[https://on.ft.com/2EUTgi7](https://on.ft.com/2EUTgi7) review

[https://youtu.be/xjpm44l8wD4?t=457](https://youtu.be/xjpm44l8wD4?t=457) video
of author talk

~~~
dmix
Sounds interesting.

> Churchill's parents lived in grand style on fairly small incomes, borrowing
> fortunes and spending even larger ones. Young Winston grew up thinking of
> money as a nuisance that other people had to worry about. Churchill carried
> on the family tradition tenfold when he became an adult.

I'm convinced you learn most of your financial wisdom or behaviour from
childhood (and possibly some genetics thrown in). There always seems to be a
pattern visible among the children and their parent's approach to frugality
and spending. Probably affecting them in a way more subtle than they realize.

~~~
toasterlovin
FWIW, the correlation between parent and child leaves open the possibility
(likelihood, I would argue) of a significant genetic influence.

------
cafard
Was it Harry Truman who said, "If you want a friend in Washington, get a
dog."?

------
ggm
It must have been a trial to visit and deal with a halitosis flamethrower-
strength handlicker with fleas, a congenital twitch and a leaky funstick. But
Winston loved him and really that's all that matters. I wonder how Clemmie
coped? Probably tried not to wince too much in public.

------
ncmncm
Nowadays, I expect to see him referred to as "noted mass-murderer Winston
Churchill", since I learned he ordered the death by starvation of 3 million
people in Bengal.

By some estimates he out-murdered Stalin. You don't encounter many stories of
how much Pol Pot or Hitler loved their respective hounds.

~~~
NikkiA
He also wanted to use chemical weapons against the indians, and there is some
evidence he may have ordered them used against iraqis/kurds in 1921.

